
Simpo Raises $4.5M from Redpoint Ventures to Make Enterprise Software Simple - yuvalkarmi
https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/12/simpo-raises-4-5m-seed-to-help-install-software-faster-and-more-efficiently/
======
yuvalkarmi
Hey everyone, I'm Yuvi - the CEO of Simpo. We started Simpo two years ago with
the mission of Enterprise making software as simple as consumer apps.

To do that, we give product managers a way to introduce new features and
increase adoption by using automation. Would love to answer questions about
how it works and geek out together.

